# Rome products



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This is about Rome products in general, not just bindings, but we don't have a "products/general" category.

I've been checking around the local shops in Whistler because I want to buy some Katanas this year for my Blur. I've run into two issues:

1. Although everyone has at least some snowboarding product in stock by now, no one seems to be stocking Rome.
2. In two different shops, the salescritters told me that they explicitly don't stock Rome products right now. Something about quality control or possibly supply chain issues. I didn't want to grill the guys, but they were sort of bouncing back and forth. It may be supply chain issues and quality control with what they did receive. (?) A third shop told me that they don't stock Rome, but wouldn't elaborate.

Anyway, ultimately I will just order the Katanas through The Source if that's what it takes. But I'm curious about this anti-Rome attitude. Anyone know anything?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Same issues here. There was a local shop that stocked Rome stuff but seem to have stopped last year. I think Rome is probably not pushing as hard as C3 for shop space around Seattle.

Evo has their stuff online but not in-store mostly, and if there do have stock in store it's the low end bindings.

I think part of it is 2020 as I pre-ordered a Stale Fish that was supposed to ship in early October from evo, but now won't ship until November 5th. The date got pushed back twice so I assume supply chain problems due to Covid.

Rome makes my favorite boards and bindings and their new direction seems perfect so I hope this isn't a sign the company is failing.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I don't think it's COVID. One of the shops I referenced was Comor, and that was at the end of last season, when I was looking for a Blur.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Rome was recently bought by the Nidecker group who now own Bataleon and Lobster too, alongside Jones, Yes and Flow. Might be a distribution issue?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The new Rome line is widely available in Europe. It might be indeed something with Nidecker.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Jan 24, 2019)

I believe they had supply chain/distribution issues last year after being bought by Nideker, which I imagine was because of the overlap. They moved over to dubai for production in order to "streamline" but coivd may have delayed things. Looks like Nideker or really Low Pressure Studios has been pushing them in Europe because they have a line of jackets and snow gear that are not available here. There tshirts were "sold out" instantly this year but I don't think they were ever in stock... not sure what's going on and I love Rome.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've sent a query through their website, which they promise will be answered "within 24 hrs". Still waiting...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Ordered and received Rome Cleaver bindings in the "Stale" colorway. Woo hoo! These will be going on my Blur.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Jan 24, 2019)

Sick dude let me know how they are. I wanna grab the ravine select with a pair of these


----------



## Fletch7 (Jul 23, 2018)

Donutz said:


> Ordered and received Rome Cleaver bindings in the "Stale" colorway. Woo hoo! These will be going on my Blur.
> 
> View attachment 155388


I am expecting delivery of the exact same binding today in l/xl. Bought to replace my old Rome Targa's. Just concerned about the size as my boot is on the cusp of m/l and l/xl. I would have gone to the shop and tried them for size but they are currently closed due to lockdown. I went for l/xl as my old Targa's were a good fit in this size. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Rome products are in the stores! I just got a pair of katanas delivered, but they look a bit weird. The ankle straps don’t look like in any of the pics online. It has some extra padding, but not the same as 19/20 model. Any ideas why?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Schoobang said:


> Rome products are in the stores! I just got a pair of katanas delivered, but they look a bit weird. The ankle straps don’t look like in any of the pics online. It has some extra padding, but not the same as 19/20 model. Any ideas why?


That is weird. I've been thinking about getting these bindings and every picture out there shows a different ankle strap.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Schoobang said:


> Rome products are in the stores! I just got a pair of katanas delivered, but they look a bit weird. The ankle straps don’t look like in any of the pics online. It has some extra padding, but not the same as 19/20 model. Any ideas why?


Ankle strap got updated but promo pictures are out of date, relative to the actual production/updated ankle strap?

Not weird and not an issue either.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Ankle strap got updated but promo pictures are out of date, relative to the production/updated ankle strap?
> 
> Not weird and not an issue either.


Yeah that is most likely the case. Just a bit worried I got some kind of pre-production sample.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Schoobang said:


> Yeah that is most likely the case. Just a bit worried I got some kind of pre-production sample.


Yea can easily be the updated ankle strap never made it to production in time or they saw some issues and reverted it, etc.

Given how non-problematic Rome ankle straps are in general.... i wouldn't worry at all.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Please take more pics of the ankle and toe straps if you get a chance.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

That looks like a pro-flex ankle strap with a bit of padding on the inside. It's def not an ultralight strap. See here for Rome's strap types. The binding looks right for the 21, and the strap seems to match, so I bet they updated the design and didn't update the web pix.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Donutz said:


> That looks like a pro-flex ankle strap with a bit of padding on the inside. It's def not an ultralight strap. See here for Rome's strap types. The binding looks right for the 21, and the strap seems to match, so I bet they updated the design and didn't update the web pix.


Which straps came with your Cleavers? Based on the pics it looks like your ankles and toes match. I wonder why they stuck with that style for the Cleaver but changed up the Katana?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

campbellt3 said:


> Which straps came with your Cleavers? Based on the pics it looks like your ankles and toes match. I wonder why they stuck with that style for the Cleaver but changed up the Katana?


Yeah, the Cleaver got exactly the ones advertised on the website -- the Proflex. I've stuck the boots in them and I really like them. It looks from your pic that you got Proflex with padding. Wouldn't be a terrible thing.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, the Cleaver got exactly the ones advertised on the website -- the Proflex. I've stuck the boots in them and I really like them. It looks from your pic that you got Proflex with padding. Wouldn't be a terrible thing.


Not my pic, but I am looking for new bindings and the Katanas and Cleavers are on the list. Please let me know what you think of yours once you get a chance to test them out. Thanks!


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

definitely looks like proflex but with extra padding. It doesn’t stretch like the toe strap because of it.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Schoobang said:


> definitely looks like proflex but with extra padding. It doesn’t stretch like the toe strap because of it.


Thanks! I like the way they look. Please let us know what you think of them once you get a chance to use them.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> Which straps came with your Cleavers? Based on the pics it looks like your ankles and toes match. I wonder why they stuck with that style for the Cleaver but changed up the Katana?


I have Cleavers I got used in September before they were released in the U.S. with the fabric backing on the ankle strap.

I'm betting on this being a pre-prod thing especially since in the Rome catalog that have the fabric.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

You are right! I just checked the catalog and all of the pro flex ankle straps have the fabric inside.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Eyeing a pair of 2021 katanas and would love to hear your opinion on the new pro flex ankle strap. Once you have a chance to try either the katanas or new cleavers of course. 

Did either of you try the previous ultra light eva foam ankle strap? If so, how do they compare? 

I like the idea of the pro flex but not sure if adding thread/fabric to the ankle strap is better or worse. Looks like the inside fabric on the ankle strap is sewn and glued on? 

Thread on my previous bindings always came loose after a few seasons use.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

tonymontana said:


> Eyeing a pair of 2021 katanas and would love to hear your opinion on the new pro flex ankle strap. Once you have a chance to try either the katanas or new cleavers of course.
> 
> Did either of you try the previous ultra light eva foam ankle strap? If so, how do they compare?
> 
> ...


The fabric on the ankle straps is stitched on and very thin. The fabric feels like the type they'd put on a neoprene wetsuit and doesn't seem to affect the flex of the ankle strap at all as I can wrinkle the fabric just by running my thumb over it. Pretty sure if the fabric is an issue you could easily remove it with a seam ripper, but I see no need. I think if anyone is worried about seams coming loose, it's possible they would but in this case it would in no way affect the performance of the binding if the fabric weren't there.

The new ankle strap itself is not as flexible as it looks in photos as the plastic is rigid. I'd compare it to last year's Targa strap, which also looks flexible but is actually rigid and responsive. This makes sense; auxetic tech was actually intended to make rigid materials bend and flex around objects - like you could have rigid shoes make out of metal that would still conform to your foot like fabric.

I have Katanas and DoD's with the foam ankle strap, and that strap is flexible and that flex increases if the black foam heats up in the sun. I'd imagine this new strap on the Katana will make it feel a bit more locked in.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've now ridden with my Cleavers on my Rome Blur a couple of times. Note for context that this is early season riding, so limited terrain and nothing like a full day session.

I'd have to give the Cleavers an unqualified thumbs-up so far. The straps give me no trouble, either with buckling up or with slippage. I especially like the way the toe strap conforms to the shape of my boot--gives me a reassuring feeling that it's going to stay put. Response is good. Bindings feel solid. The straps have a guideway above the ratchets that holds the free end of the ratchet strap in place instead of having them waving in the wind. Small item, but handy. The Cleavers do NOT have the rubber piece that pulls the straps away from the binding when they're released. I had those on my Targas and I kinda miss it, but it's not a reason for changing my mind about the bindings.

In terms of raw response, I have to be careful because to be definitive I should be testing multiple bindings on the same board. But with that caveat, I think my Now Pilots are a little more responsive. But again, that could be partly the board (Lib Tech Ejack). But I definitely like the Cleavers better than my two sets of Union bindings.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Seems the new ankle strap made positive impressions on you both. It's definitely reassuring to hear. Thank you for your responses!


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Reporting back just with some updates for anybody interested. Copped a pair of katanas and it looks like the extra padding may have been preproduction as mentioned before. 

Pair I recieved did not have extra padding.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

How do you guys like the new Katanas and Cleavers? Have you had a chance to put a few days on them yet?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

tonymontana said:


> Reporting back just with some updates for anybody interested. Copped a pair of katanas and it looks like the extra padding may have been preproduction as mentioned before.
> 
> Pair I recieved did not have extra padding.


Same here. I bought that same colorway, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

campbellt3 said:


> How do you guys like the new Katanas and Cleavers? Have you had a chance to put a few days on them yet?


So I ended up with the new Katanas and the new Cleavers. I like the Cleavers better, but it's an incremental difference, and I can only notice it because I can try the bindings side by side. The Katanas have the Asymwrap and the Cleavers are Fullwrap. It does seem to make a bit of difference--the response is crisper with the Cleavers IMO.

Love the straps and ratchets on both, though.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Donutz said:


> So I ended up with the new Katanas and the new Cleavers. I like the Cleavers better, but it's an incremental difference, and I can only notice it because I can try the bindings side by side. The Katanas have the Asymwrap and the Cleavers are Fullwrap. It does seem to make a bit of difference--the response is crisper with the Cleavers IMO.
> 
> Love the straps and ratchets on both, though.


So pretty much the same feel, but just a touch more response with the Cleavers? How about lateral movement and dampness?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

campbellt3 said:


> So pretty much the same feel, but just a touch more response with the Cleavers? How about lateral movement and dampness?


The Asymwrap is supposed to allow more lateral movement, although my style of riding won't take advantage of that. Dampness feels about the same on both.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

campbellt3 said:


> So pretty much the same feel, but just a touch more response with the Cleavers? How about lateral movement and dampness?


I have 2020 Katanas and 2017 Targas (Cleaver predecessor) 

I definitely notice the lateral movement and overall stiffness difference. Targas are a bomber freeride binding, very locked in. Katanas can really do it all, good direct response heel to toe and very damp, but a lot of lateral freedom as well, they butter much better than the targas for sure, and I prefer the older foam ankle pad for comfort but the targas ankle strap is definitely stiffer and more responsive. Hopefully this new one is a solid in between those two.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

tonymontana said:


> Reporting back just with some updates for anybody interested. Copped a pair of katanas and it looks like the extra padding may have been preproduction as mentioned before.
> 
> Pair I recieved did not have extra padding.
> View attachment 155657
> View attachment 155658


Thanks for the update. I have emailed Rome now about my bindings. Mostly out of curiosity. I also noticed that my box have different graphics. Or no graphics really. Feels like pre-production.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> How do you guys like the new Katanas and Cleavers? Have you had a chance to put a few days on them yet?


Jury is still out on the Cleavers for me, I've only ridden them one day. First impressions are that they are a lot smoother than I thought they'd be given the stiffness of the highback. I'm not getting any harshness from the carbon at all. They also feel extremely locked in. All very good things for freeride. That ankle strap hardly flexes at all - I'd say it's even stiffer than the Targa ankle strap.

I used to ride my Targas everywhere including park and they worked great for that. I'm not sure if the Cleavers are as comfortable or as versatile, but we'll see. If not, I'll probably keep them for freeride and powder days and switch to DoD's or Katanas on my daily driver.

I actually really loved the previous style gummy toe straps and the auxgrip toe straps are about as good, but not a big improvement for me.


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll ride the new katanas on Saturday. Early season conditions but I'll let you know what first impressions are!


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Schoobang said:


> Thanks for the update. I have emailed Rome now about my bindings. Mostly out of curiosity. I also noticed that my box have different graphics. Or no graphics really. Feels like pre-production.


Did you buy them from Stuntwood or somewhere else?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reviews guys, much appreciated. Please keep us updated as you use them more.

I am still trying to find a binding for my K2 Simple Pleasures. Katanas, Cleavers, or maybe NOW Drives. Recommendations are certainly welcomed. 

Thanks!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Just spent a second day on the Cleavers and got them adjusted a bit more.

They're very comfortable, responsive, and locked in even with the straps barely tightened. They're also great at dampening vibrations, which makes it reasonable to have that very stiff highback. They're a worthy successor to the Targas.

I got mine used and will be keeping them, but I don't think I'd pay full price for them. DoD's or Katanas are probably more versatile for much cheaper. But if you want to have a binding with everything dialed to 11 while still being comfortable to ride, there you go.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

unsuspected said:


> Did you buy them from Stuntwood or somewhere else?


I wish I did. No, I got them from Freshfarm.it since I bought some other stuff from them that I couldn’t find locally.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

Schoobang said:


> I wish I did. No, I got them from Freshfarm.it since I bought some other stuff from them that I couldn’t find locally.


Fresh Farm are cool. Have bought some bindings from them in the past that I couldn’t find here in Sweden.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Jan 24, 2019)

anyone here riding a Ravine Select?


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Tested these two setups today on a local hill (katanas and flagship are new). The Rome Katana is my new favorite binding. I would rate it about the same in responsiveness as my Now Drives but allows for more sideways movement. The major difference is how comfortable the katanas is because of the adjustability. What I dislike most about the drives is that you cant even rotate the highback. Also the ankle straps on the katanas are better for my feet/boots and with the ankle strap anchor point adjustment in the highest setting I can remove some of the painful pressure I sometime experience on the top of my feet. Just as I hoped.

Next time the katanas will go on the flagship and for the next season I might consider to replace the drives with a pair of cleavers. Need a lot more evaluation first though. I still like the drives but my 7 year old burton cartels will likely not see any snow this season.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Schoobang said:


> Tested these two setups today on a local hill (katanas and flagship are new). The Rome Katana is my new favorite binding. I would rate it about the same in responsiveness as my Now Drives but allows for more sideways movement. The major difference is how comfortable the katanas is because of the adjustability. What I dislike most about the drives is that you cant even rotate the highback. Also the ankle straps on the katanas are better for my feet/boots and with the ankle strap anchor point adjustment in the highest setting I can remove some of the painful pressure I sometime experience on the top of my feet. Just as I hoped.
> 
> Next time the katanas will go on the flagship and for the next season I might consider to replace the drives with a pair of cleavers. Need a lot more evaluation first though. I still like the drives but my 7 year old burton cartels will likely not see any snow this season.


Thanks for the update.

I am curious to know what you think of the new Flagship. I read it is softer and not quite as aggressive as it was before. Could it be considered a daily driver now? Maybe a quiver-of-one for a rider who does not ride switch or park?


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I am curious to know what you think of the new Flagship. I read it is softer not quite as aggressive. Could it be considered a daily driver now?


it is a great board but still quite stiff. I can’t really butter it now but it may soften up a bit. It will probably be my main board but I wouldn’t recommend it in a one-board-quiver. It’s not super fun on small crowded hills like where I rode today but I see great potential in it on big mountains. It will be perfect in the alps. And to keep up with skiers on groomers.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

campbellt3 said:


> Thanks for the reviews guys, much appreciated. Please keep us updated as you use them more.
> 
> I am still trying to find a binding for my K2 Simple Pleasures. Katanas, Cleavers, or maybe NOW Drives. Recommendations are certainly welcomed.
> 
> Thanks!


I have Diodes on my Simple Pleasures and it feels good. Pretty stiff but my feet are average and the board is wide at the front. My vote would be Drives from your list, no idea about the Cleavers, I had some Targas and wasn't keen (kind of dead feeling) but a lot of people rated them. 

Sent from my M2007J17G using Tapatalk


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 10, 2016)

Liked the new katanas so far. Find them to be both more responsive and more comfortable then the older model. 

The aux tech toe and ankle straps stretch less than the rubber and foam on previous models.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

Rome SDS just confirmed that my Katanas with the extra padding on the ankle strap are indeed pre-production/early production. The bindings available in stores now have just the rubber strap like in all the product pictures.

Beside that, there are no other differences between my bindings and the current production ones. Rome SDS will send me a pair of updated ankle straps. Great post sale support from Rome!


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

How are you guys doing with the new Katanas and Cleavers?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

campbellt3 said:


> How are you guys doing with the new Katanas and Cleavers?


I like both, but I think I like the Cleavers a little better. They feel more locked in. Probably the fullwrap vs asymwrap.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Donutz said:


> I like both, but I think I like the Cleavers a little better. They feel more locked in. Probably the fullwrap vs asymwrap.


Thanks! Please keep us updated as you use them more.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> How are you guys doing with the new Katanas and Cleavers?


I think for anything other than Stale Sandbech and those who freeride all the time on stiff boards I'd pick the Katanas over the Cleavers. Cleavers are great, but I'm appreciating the versatility of the Katanas more. If I only rode one binding it would be Katanas. (Or maybe Black Labels, but $$$)

Cleavers are going on my Blur and maybe on my powder/tree board; for everything else there's Katanas. I'm going to be useless for gear advice in a year or two because I'm going to stop constantly trying new things once I have a few sets of Katanas.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

drblast said:


> I think for anything other than Stale Sandbech and those who freeride all the time on stiff boards I'd pick the Katanas over the Cleavers. Cleavers are great, but I'm appreciating the versatility of the Katanas more. If I only rode one binding it would be Katanas. (Or maybe Black Labels, but $$$)
> 
> Cleavers are going on my Blur and maybe on my powder/tree board; for everything else there's Katanas. I'm going to be useless for gear advice in a year or two because I'm going to stop constantly trying new things once I have a few sets of Katanas.


Hah! I put the Cleavers on the Blur as well. It's a nice match-up.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just a small update to this. I did two days on Whistler recently, and used the Blur both days. I think like a lot of boards with noticeably different characteristics, it takes some getting used to. But once you do... I spent both days rocketing around the mountain. That board definitely holds a carve, and I haven't found its top speed yet (found mine for sure). The Cleavers are absolutely the best match for the board.

I've also spent some time on my Yes PYL which got one set of Katanas and the Ejack which got the other. Both are marginally more maneuverable than the Blur, although I did some moguls on the Blur and it did fine, so we're talking incremental differences.

I like the Romes, and I don't think they make a bad binding in the whole line-up, but I can't help feeling the Cleavers are livelier. I think I may move the ankle strap adjuster on the Katanas to straight up to get it higher on the boot. That's supposed to increase responsiveness. We'll see.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Tad said:


> View attachment 157634
> View attachment 157636


Day 3 baseplate broke. Second new set, baseplate broke on day 3. Pretty much the same way both, left foot. Just easy riding, nothing tough.


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

This pic is very telling. My theory is that it was broken by the metal tab of the chassis being torqued upward in a heel turn.


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2021)

Kijima said:


> This pic is very telling. My theory is that it was broken by the metal tab of the chassis being torqued upward in a heel turn.
> View attachment 157639


Agreed! But how in the world it happened twice? With the pattern it brakes, Stale should should be dead by now. Wth?!


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Tad said:


> Agreed! But how in the world it happened twice? With the pattern it brakes, Stale should should be dead by now. Wth?!


It's going to happen a lot more than twice unfortunately.


----------



## Masterblaster (Feb 28, 2021)

How do you think the katana the dod and the burton malavita compare for comfort and response ease of straps ?


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Katana or Cleaver on Rome Stalefish?


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

SushiLover said:


> Katana or Cleaver on Rome Stalefish?


Katana


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SushiLover said:


> Katana or Cleaver on Rome Stalefish?


Yes


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

drblast said:


> Yes


Thanks Angry!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

SushiLover said:


> Thanks Angry!


Haha, I meant I have both, ridden both, both are great. Pretty much down to do you want a much stiffer binding or not. It's weird but I love the way the Cleavers feel on the Stalefish. Thought they'd be too much, but no.

Is it worth the extra $ for the Cleavers? Not unless you really want stiff bindings and have plenty of money to throw around.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have Katanas and Cleavers. IMO, the Katana is a more surfy and forgiving binding. The Cleaver is a more precise binding, but a little harsher.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Eying the 2023 Cleaver after I had a blast riding my Katana's last year on most of my boards. Any insights anyone as to whether Rome have changed anything re quality/design after the various base plates breaking (at least here...)?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Not that I'm aware of, I was also not aware of breaking frames. Rome hasn't really had issues with that in the past, I would lay that up to a "one off" bad run. Not something I'd be concerned about.


----------



## edi414 (Feb 20, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Not that I'm aware of, I was also not aware of breaking frames. Rome hasn't really had issues with that in the past, I would lay that up to a "one off" bad run. Not something I'd be concerned about.


2020/2021 I think there have been at least 3 or 4 incidents reported by people here on the forum. Think you can find some of the reports in this thread. Haven’t heard anything from last years model which is why I’m considering to get the 2023 version now 🧐


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah durability issues like that are not a commonality for Rome. Really the only brand I can think of that’s had repeat frame durability issues in the last few years was Salomon with some of the Shadowfit heelcups and Union with the Contact Pro and STR


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Yeah durability issues like that are not a commonality for Rome. Really the only brand I can think of that’s had repeat frame durability issues in the last few years was Salomon with some of the Shadowfit heelcups and Union with the Contact Pro and STR


Yeah, I broke a Shadowfit heelcup. My Romes have been holding up strong so far...


----------

